# TODAY on RO



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 19, 2009)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO*[/align]

[align=center]Monday, January 19, 2009[/align]

[align=center]Please post any special dates in the thread for Calendar events while the calendar isnât working.[/align]

[align=center]The staff is working hard to get the forum working correctly![/align]

[align=center]Deepest Sympathies go out to *Atorres61472* for the loss of her *Zin* bunny. Also to *JenniferCameron*, who lost little *Caramel*, *Kirst3Buns* who lost *Penny* and to ~*Midnight Moon*~ who lost *Plenilune.* [/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]*Numbat* is looking for other guys on RO.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Irishbunny*âs *Princess* has hay wound around her foot![/align]

[align=center]*FallingStar* got her Mini-rex! Now, what to rename her?[/align]

[align=center]*Baycitybabe* is getting 2 new bunnies and is curious about bonding them. [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Kherrmann3* shows us what she happily spent $20 on.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*TinysMom* is needing some help with Facebook.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Several blogs have been updated with pictures recently including my own! Check them out
[/align]
[align=center]



 here!




[/align]
[align=center]*IRISHLOPS *[/align]

[align=center]Todayâs RO Star![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*First name:* Elena

*Age Range/Age: *12

*Special other:*I was born 13 weeks early and a still born. The doctors got me back but I have heart problems.

*Children?* um, none! 

*Bunnies?* 2 dwarf lops

*Other Pets?* a dog and a hamser

*Favorite Hobby(s)* art, drawing.

*Line of work?* bunny stroker....

*Anything else you would like to tell us?* i love this fourm!! oh and im girl...[/align]


----------



## Becca (Jan 19, 2009)

Great job!!!

How do you get to be the RO star??

Its a super idea


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 19, 2009)

The TODAY thread reporters randomly pick people to ask the questions. Watch your PM box to see if you've been picked!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 20, 2009)

tehe RO star is a great idea.. but werent we supposed to do that.. urm game thing where we guess who the peope are?


----------



## Numbat (Jan 20, 2009)

[align=center]


> *Numbat* is looking for other guys





> on RO.


[/align][align=center]


>


[/align]:shock:

:clapping: I love it! :biggrin2: LOL!

This news about members is awesome!

Congrats Irishlops!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 20, 2009)

Today was the day I lost my Muffy :sad:


----------



## Numbat (Jan 20, 2009)

:hug1 Don't worry, I'm sure she's binkying away up there with all the other buns! Hope your other buns are keeping you company


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 20, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> tehe RO star is a great idea.. but werent we supposed to do that.. urm game thing where we guess who the peope are?


I know that we have the mystery bunny sometimes... I'm not sure about the people game.......


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 20, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *
> 
> 
> > tehe RO star is a great idea.. but werent we supposed to do that.. urm game thing where we guess who the peope are?
> ...


Task force was going to run with it, but I think people got too busy. I couldn't handle doing the news, the caption contest, the photo philes contests and the mystery members...soo...maybe in the future we can start it!  I still like the idea!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 21, 2009)

oh.. i mean i love the idea.. im happy to run it for you if you want.. i'll just need to questions everyone sent it first though..


----------

